# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ΠΟΜΠΟΣ FM 6146W (ΑΥΤΟΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΟ)

## thanos_x

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη και στους φίλους των λαμπάτων κατασκευών ειδικότερα!
Μια κλασική κατασκευή χωρίς κάποια ιδιαίτερη καινοτομία, είναι ο πομπός αυτός που παρουσιάζω σε αυτό το τόπικ.
Μια αυτοταλάντωτη 6146W στα FM  που έβγαλε περίπου 25 βατάκια... (με επιφύλαξη πάντα).
Ο Μ/Τ τροφοδοσίας είναι 6,3V για τα νήματα και η υψηλή τάση είναι 350V ανορθωμένα.
Ως φίλτρο  στην υψηλή χρησιμοποιήθηκε ένας μ/τ από λάμπα φθορίου.
Στην διαμόρφωση χρησιμοποιήθηκε η κλασσική BB105.
Το κουτί προέρχεται από μια άλλη απόπειρα κατασκευής "παντόφλας" (linear) για την μπάντα των CB με την ίδια λάμπα, γι αυτό και υπάρχει ένας κονέκτορας ακόμα, οπότε μην σας μπερδεύει... 
Στην λογική της "ανακύκλωσης" μιας και η παντόφλα δεν "βγήκε" τελικά το μετέτρεψα σε πομπό FM.
Η κατασκευή έγινε τέλη δεκαετίας 80..
Μερικές φωτογραφίες εν λειτουργία με φορτίο μιας και κεραίες δεν υπάρχουν πλέον στην ταράτσα μου...

----------


## thanos_x



----------


## Hulk

Μπραβο Θανο!!! πολυ ωραια κατασκευη.

----------


## thanos_x

> Μπραβο Θανο!!! πολυ ωραια κατασκευη.



Σε ευχαριστώ Σάββα!

----------


## sakisr

Μπραβο ρε φιλε.Ειχα ακριβως την ιδια κατασκευη και μαλιστα στο ιδιο κουτι και ο βλακας τη χαλασα πριν δυο εβδομαδες για να βαλω στο κουτι ενα ενισχυτη.Καλο μηχανημα με ευκολο συντονισμο αρκει να μαζευες τις αρμονικες.Τι μου θυμισες....1982.....

----------


## itta-vitta

Με τα πες από δω για 504 με τα πες από κεί για 6146, πήγα και ξέθαψα αυτό. 50+ βαττ ελ84 - 6146Α στα 550 βολτ υπό φορτίο, στα 130-135 μιλλΑ. 
Στοιχεία για τη λειτουργία της 6146Α για πάνω από τους 60ΜΗΖ εδώ: http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/f...35/6/6146A.pdf
Θα ανεβάσω κι άλλες, με το μηχάνημα σε λειτουργία και με τη γέφυρα-βαττόμετρο.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

περασμενες καλες εποχες 
βαλε ενα διπολο και αστο να ξεκαπνιστη λιγο κανενα βραδυ ισα να ακουσεις χωρις το φορτιο την διαμορφοση . ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΞΥΠΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΩΝ γιατι δεν θελω και πολυ :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOKAR

Συμφωνώ με τον *sv4lqcnik* , παλιές, καλές εποχές 
δεν σου κρύβω οτι ώρες ώρες με πιάνει κάτι και θέλω να αναστήσω ένα ξεχασμένο μηχάνημα που έχω
στο πατρικό μου με τις 6C4 για ταλάντωση ,5763 buffer ,και 6146 έξοδο........

----------


## p.gabr

Θανο επιτρεψε μου θα ειμαι λιγο αυστηρος
Για  αυτο το πραγμα δεν μου βγαινει να πω ενα καλο λογο η οτι μου αρεσει  κατι απο θεμα κατασκευης η σχεδιου
Θα ημουν ψευτης αν εκανα καποιον ωραιο χαρακτηρισμο και θα αδικουσα τους αλλους που πραγματικα μου αρεσουν
Ομως η κατασκευη αυτη πραγματικα αντικατοπτριζει το πνευμα και τον τροπο κατασκευων της τοτε εποχης
Ητρελα ηταν οπως οπως αρκει να ακουστουμε 
Το ιδιο εκανα και εγω χυμα και το τροφοδοτικο σε τελαρο 
Ομως απο αυτα διδαχτηκαμε και κολλησαμε μεγαλη αρωστια
Τωρα ηθελα να παρακαλεσω ολου αυτους τους συμφουριτες και διαχειριστες να μην βαζουν μπροστα και στηνουν στο ετελεστικο αποσπασμα οποιον ρωτα για τα fm,,am. Εκπομπες γιατι αυτο ειναι μεγαλο σχολειο και οι εμπειριες ανεκτιμητες 
Στο κατω κατω ολοι εμεις που παρανομισαμε δεν καναμε καποιο εγλημα
Η θεση του φορουμ ειναι ξεκαθαρη και αναφερεται στους κανονες αλλα το φορτιο δεν εχει ψυχη βρε αδελφια
Με τιμη και χωρις κακια.  .... παναγιωτης....
Ουφφφ.. θα εσκαγα αν δεν τα γραφα

----------


## thanos_x

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους!
Σας ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις σας είτε θετικές είτε αρνητικές.
Κανένα πρόβλημα Παναγιώτη και χαίρομαι που εξέφρασες αυτό που πραγματικά ένοιωθες.
Ωραίο μηχάνημα Ιτα Βήτα! Έχεις και φωτογραφία από την κάτω πλευρά του σασσί;
Παλιότερα είχα και κάποιες πιο μαζεμένες κατασκευές που δυστυχώς τις ξήλωσα ... λάθος μου... έπρεπε να τις κρατήσω έστω κι αν δεν τις χρησιμοποιώ πιά...
Πάντως παρατήρησα εναν κοινό παρονομαστή που έχουμε οι περισσότεροι εδώ σε σχέση με τις παλιές κατασκευές μας...
Στην πλειοψηφία τις έχουμε αφήσει σε κάποια αποθήκη η πατάρι στο Πατρικό μας χαχα! Τυχαίο;

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ποιός καλός συνάδελφος θα βγάλει τη Σβελτάνα παραλία? Όπου Σβελτάνα είναι καμία μεσεατζού νταρντάνα και παραλία το αυτοταλάντωτο. Άντε να δω την 813 με διαμόρφωση από άνοδα στα FM και κανένα κιλάκι στην κεφάλα! Γιατί νομίζεται υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ταλαντώσει εκεί? Μόνο ντισού θέλει ένα σκασμό ampere στα νήματα, είναι και 10V αν θυμάμαι καλά! Εντάξει δεν θα μαλώσουμε για τον βαθμό απόδοσης της στγκεκριμένης, το αποτέλεσμα σίγουρα θα αποζημιώσει...! Παλαιότερα θα θυμηθώ και άλλες ολίγον extreme κατασκευές όποως αυτής της 829 παραλληλισμένης και αυτοταλάντωτης. Από τα χρόνια τα ωραία θυμάμαι την 504 σε δύο στάδια και καμπάνιζε... Cheers!

----------


## itta-vitta

Κάπου τα είδα στο ίντερνετ αυτά που λες. Αυτοταλάντωτη 813 και 829. Δεν κάνω πλάκα. Δεν τα κατέβασα όμως. Ψάξτε μπορεί να υπάρχουν ακόμη. Είναι σχέδια από ξένους.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Το αυτοκουνάμενη στα Αγγλικά είναι self oscillated?

----------


## αθικτον

> 50+ βαττ ελ84 - 6146Α στα 550 βολτ υπό φορτίο, στα 130-135 μιλλΑ. Θα ανεβάσω κι άλλες, με το μηχάνημα σε λειτουργία και με τη γέφυρα-βαττόμετρο.



Προσεγμενη κατασκευη.

Μπραβο φιλε "itta-vitta".

Απο κατω πως ειναι;

----------


## αθικτον

> Μια αυτοταλάντωτη 6146W στα FM  που έβγαλε περίπου 25 βατάκια... (με επιφύλαξη πάντα). Η κατασκευή έγινε τέλη δεκαετίας 80..
> Μερικές φωτογραφίες εν λειτουργία με φορτίο μιας και κεραίες δεν υπάρχουν πλέον στην ταράτσα μου...



Εμενα μ'αρεσει, φιλε Θανο,ειναι κατασκευη εποχης.

Μπραβο σου και μονο που το ανεβασες, πηραμε ολοι χαρα.

Μπορεις να το βελτιωσεις,αν αντι για τον 15pf αναδρασης,βαλεις 12cm "RG58" με το κεντρικο στο "LC"και το περιβλημα στο οδηγο.

----------


## αθικτον

> Το αυτοκουνάμενη στα Αγγλικά είναι self oscillated?



Εγω γραφω:"one tube transmitter".

----------


## αθικτον

> Ποιός καλός συνάδελφος θα βγάλει τη Σβελτάνα παραλία? Όπου Σβελτάνα είναι καμία μεσεατζού νταρντάνα και παραλία το αυτοταλάντωτο. Άντε να δω την 813 με διαμόρφωση από άνοδα στα FM και κανένα κιλάκι στην κεφάλα! Γιατί νομίζεται υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ταλαντώσει εκεί?



Επειδη οι λαμπες θελουν μικρη οδηγηση,ισως κατι να μπορουσε να κανει μια 6c4 μπροστα για να'χει κι'ωραια διαμορφωση.

----------


## thanos_x

> Εμενα μ'αρεσει, φιλε Θανο,ειναι κατασκευη εποχης.
> 
> Μπραβο σου και μονο που το ανεβασες, πηραμε ολοι χαρα.
> 
> Μπορεις να το βελτιωσεις,αν αντι για τον 15pf αναδρασης,βαλεις 12cm "RG58" με το κεντρικο στο "LC"και το περιβλημα στο οδηγο.



Καλησπέρα Γιώργο!
Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!
Δεν γνώριζα ότι παίζει αυτή η περίπτωση με το κομματάκι RG58! Ενδιαφέρον!
Λέω να το δοκιμάσω και να δω τα αποτελέσματα...

----------


## p.gabr

Θανο χαρηκα που δεν παρεξηγησες τα γραφομενα μου ,ομως αυτο αισθανθηκα και αυτο ακριβως εγραψα.
παντα πιστευα οτι η ειλικρηνια ειναι καλλυτερη της κολλακιας

----------


## TSAKALI

φιλε Παναγιωτη (p.gabr) , πες μου σε παρακαλω τι δεν σαρεσει στο μηχανημα , δεν γραφω ειρωνικα 
αλλα με ενδιαφερει η γνωμη σου , δηλαδη μενδιαφερει η γνωμη καποιου που και σημερα ασχολειται
με λυχνιες , εσυ πως θα το εφτιαχνες σημερα ? απο θεμα design  και κυκλωματος..

----------


## p.gabr

Σαββα κοιταξε σε παρακαλω εγω διακρινω τουλαχιστον 4 εξαρτηματα να κρεμονται απο  τα καλωδια η ανοδος δεν εχει καπελακι το σασι ειναι χαλια 
 τα πηνια εξοδου θα επρεπε να ηταν πιο χοντρα και η δυνατον επεργυρωμενα  οσο για το κυκλωμα το αυτοταλαντωτο ειδικα για fm ειναι η εσχατη επιλογη
αυτα ειναι που κανουν μια κατασκευη να την ζηλευεις 
σε παρακαλω κοιτα και τον δεκτη του τρελου επιστημονα και χωρις να θελω να αναδειχτω κοιτα και αυτο που προσφατα εχω αναρτησει( τον 150watt amplifier) που βεβαιως ειναι παλαιο και αυτο και δεν ειχα λογους τοτε που το εφτειαξα να το επιδειξω 
διευκρινησα ομως οτι εχω κανει και πολυ χειροτερα

----------


## TSAKALI

ενταξει του τρελου επιστημονα , ειναι απαιχτη , οπως και η δικια σου ,  αν και θα προτιμουσα 
να φαινονται οι λυχνιες απο μπροστα , 
Αυτο που μαρεσει  σαυτη τη κατασκευη(6146) , ειναι οτι με την πρωτη ματια καταλαβαινεις οτι
δουλευει.  Και γω μπορει να το εφτιαχνα αλλιως ,οχι απαραιτητα καλυτερο ..
Περισσοτερο  σε ρωταω για καμια ιδεα εμφανισης για χρηση κατι σαν decor..  
οπως  του επιστημονα , αλλα καπως ωστε να φαινεται η λυχνια..

----------


## p.gabr

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΥ
Η γνωμη μου εχει δυο σκελη για το τοτε και για το τωρα
Εαν τωρα καποιος θελει να φτειαξει εναν ενισχυτη ακουστικης πρεπει να τον φτειξει με παραδοσιακο τροπο (κοσες και στηριγματακια σωστακαι καλλωδια αριστης ποιοτητος )οπως εχω αναφερει Για πολους λογους αλλα κυριως γιατι εχουμε θερμοκρασιες και καιγονται τα τυπωμενα με τον καιρο .Και εφοσον αποφασισει να το φταξει πρεπει να δοσει τον καλλυτερο εαυτο του για αυτο θα μεινει και θα εχει να το δειχνει και να περυφανευεται
ΧΡΩΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ KAI H ΕΠΕΙΔΗΞΗ των βασικων εξαρτηματων λυχνιων και μετασχηματιστων ειναι απαραιτητος 
Ενα αλουμινενιο σασι σκετο ειναι επειικως απαραδεκτο
 βασικα πρωτα φροντιζουμε και κτιζουμε στο μυαλο μας την εξωτερικη εμφανιση 
Μετα εσωτερικα με βαση το τι εξαρτηματα χρειαζονται και εχω παρει  τα σχεδιαζω σε ενα πατρον για να μπορεσω να εκμεταλευτω καλλυτερα τον χωρο και να μπουν οι κοσες εκει που πρεπει και τα καλλωδια  ΑΛΛΟΙΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ
τωρα για πομπους βεβαιως και πρεπει να φαινονται οι λυχνιες γιατι αυτο ειναι και το κριτηριο ελεγχου και καλης λειτουργειας
ΓΙΑ τις παλαιες κατασκευες το κριτηριο μου ειναι βασικα το σχεδιο,  ο τροπος τοποθετησης των εξαρτηματων οπως και η ποιοτητα των υλικων και των συνδεσεων

----------


## itta-vitta

> Προσεγμενη κατασκευη.
> 
> Μπραβο φιλε "itta-vitta".
> 
> Απο κατω πως ειναι;



Καλό είναι κι από κάτω. Αρκετά προσεγμένο. Δεν έχω μηχανή να το φωτογραφήσω. Δύο ψηφιακές και μια βιντεοκάμερα με δυνατότητα φωτογράφησης τις πήραν τα παιδιά. Στον μπαμπά δεν άφησαν τίποτε.

----------


## p.gabr

αμα ειναι καλο απο πανω θα ειναι και απο κατω αυτη ειναι και η δικη μου γνωμη 
ειναι οπως και η μονοκατοικια αν απο εξω αστραφτει τοτε σιγουρα και μεσα ετσι θα ειναι
οπως και το αντιστροφο

----------


## JIM_6146B

Και επιδεί  γούσταρα πολύ με της φώτο της 6146  . Σας παραθέτω φώτο απο το συλεκτικό μου μηχάνημα . Δημιουργίας μου τέλος δεκαετία του 80  .    Εχει και βατόμετρο ( τώρα το τι μετρούσε ....)  , εχει χαμηλή και υψηλή τάση ,  εχει και διαμορφωτή γιατί τότε η βαρικαπ  δεν έλεγε ήθελε πολύ προσοχή στην ενταση για να μην την  κάψω ... , εχει ανεμιστήρα με είσοδο αέρα και έξοδο αέρα .....
Η λάμπα γίνεται μπλε σαν τον ουρανό   ....

Καλό είναι νατα βγάζουμαι απο το ράφι και να τα δείχνουμαι για την τότε εποχή ήταν jet ...

Καλές αναμνήσης για όλους  όσους το έζησαν ενα κομμάτι που προσωπικά το διατηρώ στον χώρο μου ....

----------

αθικτον (04-04-14), 

efialtisfm (14-12-14)

----------


## sakisr

Jim,μπραβο,απαιχτο το μηχανημα συμμαζεμενο και καλα κατασκευασμενο.Αυτο το μπαλαστ απο λαμπα φθοριου ειναι ακομα και σημερα η πιο αξιοπιστη λυση για εξομαλυνση.Η διαρυθμιση των υλικων στο κουτι αψογη.

----------


## p.gabr

αυτο  ναι μου αρεσει και κυριως για τα οργανακια που τα θεωρω απαραιτητα τον εξαερισμο το κλασικο balast εξομαλυνσης και για το οτι ο κατασκευαστης προσπαθησε για οτι το καλλυτερο 
τωρα επανερχομαι στο σαββα για να του δειξω τις πιο ωραιες κατασκευες που εχω δει στο νετ  ριξε μια ματια εδω http://www.pmillett.com/lowmu_preamp.htm και γυρνα στην home page να χαζεψεις

----------


## αθικτον

> Καλησπέρα Γιώργο!
> Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!
> Δεν γνώριζα ότι παίζει αυτή η περίπτωση με το κομματάκι RG58! Ενδιαφέρον!
> Λέω να το δοκιμάσω και να δω τα αποτελέσματα...



Το καλωδιο θα μειωσει πολυ τις ηλεκτρικες εκκενωσεις που ακουγονται στη διαμορφωση και δεν υπαρχει σε κανενα σχεδιο και καλυτερο ειναι να το βαλεις μεσα σε γειωμενη 3/8
ή 5/16 χαλκοσωληνα.

Προσεξε ομως,το κεντρικο να παει στο "LC",γιατι αλλιως η "rf" θα ζεστανει την εξωτερικη μονωση
και αν ακουμπαει πουθενα θα βραχυκυκλωσει.

Το πηνιο μπορεις να το φτιαξεις απο σωληνακι 2mm παχους ,υπαρχει στα ψυκτικα.

Ετσι εχεις χοντρο πηνιο που κολλαει ευκολοτερα
και σωστα.

Μπορεις να σταθεροποιησεις το ρευμα στο οδηγο με "zenner"
47ν/5-8w απο οδηγο,γειωση (το συν στη γειωση) (πολλες μαζι για να φτασεις τα 8w ).

Θα εχεις βελτιωμενα μπασσα στον ηχο.

Ουτε αυτο υπαρχει σε σχεδιο πουθενα.

Ενα δωρο απο μενα φιλε Θανο,γιατι ειδα στις φωτογραφιες τον κοπο σου να το φτιαξεις ,οτι αγαπας δηλαδη τις κατασκευες ,οπως βεβαια και ολοι εμεις που γραφουμε εδω ,οποτε πιστευω οτι πρεπει να μαθεις τα μυστικα για να εχεις το καλυτερο μηχανημα.

φιλικα Γιωργος.

----------

efialtisfm (14-12-14)

----------


## αθικτον

> Σας παραθέτω φώτο απο το συλλεκτικό μου μηχάνημα . Δημιουργίας μου τέλος δεκαετία του 80  . 
> Η λάμπα γίνεται μπλε σαν τον ουρανό   ....
> 
> Καλό είναι να τα βγάζουμε απο το ράφι και να τα δείχνουμε για την τότε εποχή ήταν jet ...
> 
> Καλές αναμνήσεις για όλους  όσους το έζησαν ενα κομμάτι που προσωπικά το διατηρώ στον χώρο μου ....



Μ'αρεσει φιλε "jim",και με μεγαλο ψηλο κουτι ,μπραβο.

----------


## αθικτον

> Καλό είναι να τα βγάζουμε απο το ράφι και να τα δείχνουμε



Μακαρι κι'αλλοι φιλε "τζιμ" να παρουν θαρρος ,να δουμε κα'να μηχανημα.

Ευχομαι...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Τα συγχαρητήρια είναι δεδομένα για όλες τις κατασκευές από τα... αποδητήρια δηλ. την προποβολή των φωτό στο site. Στην κατασκευή με τα τρία όργανα για την 6146 πέρα από το mA-μετρο τι άλλο μετράμε?

Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση εκείνα τα χρόνια που λεφτά να αγοράσω και όργανα. Συντόνιζα με το δέκτη, αυστηρά. Φίλε άθικτον γι'αυτό δεν ήθελα δύο στάδια, δεν μπορούσα να συντονίσω χωρίς γέφυρα και mA το δεύτερο στάδιο. Μου κοκκίνιζε όπως του φίλου. Άσε που κάθε τόσο αλλάζαμε συχνότητα. Εγώ επαιζα σε δύο συχνότητες εναλλακτικά. Πως το έκανα? Απλά άλλαζα λάμπα, η ULTRON συντόνιζε στην Α συχνότητα και η Philips στην Α+2,5MHz!

Παρεπιπτόντως το χαμηλότερο ρεύμα της αυτοταλάντωτης συμπίπτει με το βέλτιστο σημείο συντονισμού βάσει γέφυρας? Ας μου λύσει κάποιος την απορία. Αν είναι έτσι ή περίπου έτσι μήπως και συντονισμός του δεύτερου σταδίου μπορεί να γίνει βάσει ενδείξεων mA χωρίς τη σύνδεση γέφυρας στην έξοδο. Μ'αρέσει που σκέφτομαι και σήμερα με τον τρόπο που σκεφτόμουν τότε δηλ. με... Σπαρτιάτικα μέσα να έχουμε ένα αποτέλεσμα!!!
Χαιρετώ

----------


## thanos_x

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους.
Jim να σαι καλά που μας έδειξες κι εσύ την κατασκευή σου!
Ήταν πράγματι μια όμορφη εποχή που πέρασε φυσικά ανεπιστρεπτί για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.
Ο λόγος άλλωστε που πήραμε το θάρρος να παρουσιάσουμε εδώ κάποιες κατασκευές μας δεν είναι φυσικά ούτε για διαφημιστικούς λόγους, ούτε για αυτοπροβολή, άλλωστε σαν ερασιτέχνης, αναγνωρίζω τις πολλές ελλείψεις που έχουν οι μικρές αυτές δημιουργίες, που έγιναν με όμως με πολύ μεράκι, αγάπη για το αντικείμενο και φυσικά με οικονομικά μέσα που διέθετε ο καθένας εκείνη την εποχή... την τόσο όμορφη εποχή... που πλέον μοιάζει αιώνες μακριά... κι ας έχουν περάσει περίπου 25 χρόνια...
Και φυσικά δεν σε παρεξήγησα φίλε Παναγιώτη, αλίμονο, ούτε που γνωριζόμαστε, παρά μόνο από εδώ μέσα, θα ήταν ανόητο να το πάρω προσωπικά και να θιχτώ..
Προτιμώ την ειλικρινή και καλοπροαίρετη κριτική, από την κολακεία, όχι μόνο για τις ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές, αλλά για όλα...
Αυτή είναι που μας ωφελεί, πραγματικά, στην Ζωή... η κολακεία μόνο κακό μπορεί να κάνει...
Απλά να προσθέσω απευθυνόμενος σε όλους τους φίλους εδώ, κάτι ακόμα, ας μην ξεχνάμε πως πρόκειται για κατασκευές πριν από 25 και βάλε χρόνια και ας τις δούμε με τα δεδομένα τα μέσα και τις γνώσεις που διέθετε ο καθένας εκείνη την εποχή...
Έχω δει ιδιοκατασκευές μελών, σε αυτό το Φόρουμ, που πραγματικά τις "ζηλεύω" με την σωστή πάντα έννοια.. και μάλιστα ειναι μια πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία βλέποντάς της, να πάρει κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται, ιδέες και γνώση!
Θυμάμαι ότι επειδή δεν είχα τότε κοπτικό για ανοίξω στο σασί τρύπες για τις βάσεις των λυχνιών η των οργάνων καθόμουν με ένα μικρό τρυπανάκι 3 - 4 χιλιοστών έκανα το περίγραμμα γύρω γύρω και μετά έκοβα με το κοφτάκι το σασί...
Σήμερα που η θάλασσα έγινε γιαούρτι (εργαλεία - ίντερνετ - σχέδια - γνώσεις) σωθήκαν τα κουτάλια... (η σημερινή κατάσταση στα FM).

----------


## thanos_x

> Το καλωδιο θα μειωσει πολυ τις ηλεκτρικες εκκενωσεις που ακουγονται στη διαμορφωση και δεν υπαρχει σε κανενα σχεδιο και καλυτερο ειναι να το βαλεις μεσα σε γειωμενη 3/8
> ή 5/16 χαλκοσωληνα.
> 
> Προσεξε ομως,το κεντρικο να παει στο "LC",γιατι αλλιως η "rf" θα ζεστανει την εξωτερικη μονωση
> και αν ακουμπαει πουθενα θα βραχυκυκλωσει.
> 
> Το πηνιο μπορεις να το φτιαξεις απο σωληνακι 2mm παχους ,υπαρχει στα ψυκτικα.
> 
> Ετσι εχεις χοντρο πηνιο που κολλαει ευκολοτερα
> ...



Φίλε Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες σου...
Έπρεπε να σε είχα συναντήσει 30 χρόνια πρίν   :Smile:  αργήσαμε λίγο, αν και δεν σου κρύβω οτι μπαίνω σιγά σιγά στον πειρασμό, να βελτιωσω τις κατασκευές, αν και δεν έχω πιά τις βλέψεις να ξαναεμφανιστώ ως "ραδιοπειρατής" στα ερτζιανά, θα το κάνω απλά γιατί το "μικρόβιο" των ιδιοκατασκευών δεν φεύγει όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν...
Και σκέφτομαι να παρουσιάσω κάποια στιγμή κι ενα μηχάνημα στα μεσαία που μου έχει απομείνει.. αλλο δεν υπάρχει ... ευτυχώς  :Smile:

----------

αθικτον (07-01-21)

----------


## JIM_6146B

Τι με θυμίσατε πάλι  :Smile: 






> Μ'αρέσει που σκέφτομαι και σήμερα με τον τρόπο που σκεφτόμουν τότε δηλ. με... Σπαρτιάτικα μέσα να έχουμε ένα αποτέλεσμα!!!
> Χαιρετώ



Για συντονισμό πρακτικά :  Δοκιμαστικο κατσαβίδι στο δίπολο  άναβε . Οσο άναβε περισσότερο σε απόσταση πρισσότεροι ισχύη στην κεραία. Μετά λίγο σάλιο στο δάκτυλο και ακουμπάς τν άκρη του διπόλου όσο τσιρτσιριζε τόσο περρισότερη ισχύη στην κεραία 






> Θυμάμαι ότι επειδή δεν είχα τότε κοπτικό για ανοίξω στο σασί τρύπες για τις βάσεις των λυχνιών η των οργάνων καθόμουν με ενα μικρό τρυπανάκι 3 - 4 χιλιοστών έκανα το περίγραμμα γύρω γύρω και μετά έκοβα με το κοφτάκι το σασί...



Ετσι και αυτό δεν το ξεχνώ . Η τρύπες γίνονταν με μεράκη   με το χειρονακτικό διατρητή που κυκλοφορούσε τότε και για μαγαλύτερες τρύπες το τρώς με μαχαίρι λιγο - λιγο . Για πιο μεγάλες τρύπες πολές τρύπες με δράπανο δανικό , κοφτακι και μετα λίμα . Οπότε ήταν χειροποίητο .......

----------


## SV1EDG

> Συμφωνώ με τον *sv4lqcnik* , παλιές, καλές εποχές 
> δεν σου κρύβω οτι ώρες ώρες με πιάνει κάτι και θέλω να αναστήσω ένα ξεχασμένο μηχάνημα που έχω
> στο πατρικό μου με τις 6C4 για ταλάντωση ,5763 buffer ,και 6146 έξοδο........



Ρε συ Κώστα,στο μυαλό μου είσαι...μήπως να κάνω κι εγω το ίδιο με το δικό μου?...είχα μαζέψει όλα τα υλικά (και τα έχω ακόμα) για 6C4-5763-6146W αλλά ποτέ δεν τον μοντάρισα..αν θυμάμαι το σχέδιο είναι του POP...αν δεν κάτσω να τον φτιάξω κάποια στιγμή πάντως,θα τα διαθέσω από εδώ μέσα...

----------


## p.gabr

Μαριε γιατι να μην το φτειαξης; δεν εχεις τον χρονο τον τροπο η τα οργανα;
Αντε δειξε κατι και εσυ θελω να σε βαθμολογησω 
Ετσι κι αλλοιως το φαι κι ο καφες τερμα τα κεφαλια μεσα, ριχτε το στις κατασκευες 
Αντε και καλο χειμωνααα

----------


## αθικτον

> Φίλε άθικτον γι'αυτό δεν ήθελα δύο στάδια, δεν μπορούσα να συντονίσω χωρίς γέφυρα και mA το δεύτερο στάδιο. 
> Παρεπιπτόντως το χαμηλότερο ρεύμα της αυτοταλάντωτης συμπίπτει με το βέλτιστο σημείο συντονισμού βάσει γέφυρας? Ας μου λύσει κάποιος την απορία.



Βαλε μια κοινη λαμπα φωτισμου 80w  κλασικη νηματος αντι για κεραια στην ακρη του καλωδιου καθοδου και συντονισε να φωτισει δυνατα, φιλε Γιωργο. 

Μετα σβυστο, βαλε την κεραια βαζωντας οσο μπορεις μακρυτερα και μια λαμπα φθοριου.

Ρυθμισε μονο τον μεταβλητο της κεραιας να αναψει η φθοριου οσο καλυτερα γινεται. 

Οσο για το σημειο συντονισμου με το μιλιαμπερομετρο πρεπει να στο δειξει καποιος στην πραξη για να το καταλαβεις,η βελονα του πρεπει (περιπου) να ταλαντευεται  λιγο, (οχι μονο να ειναι χαμηλα) ,τοτε εισαι στο σωστο σημειο. 

φιλικα Γιωργος.

----------


## weather1967

Mπράβο βρέ φίλε Θάνο,μας εχεις κανει και ξαναθυμηθηκαμε τα νεανικα μας χρονια ,δεν πιστευα οταν ειδα οτι εχουμε την ιδια γέφυρα SML ,την ειχα αγορασει απο τον Κατουμα το 1982 .Τι να πω και εγω με τον ιδιο τροπο ανοιγα τρυπες και με σουβλί ,γιατι δεν ειχα τρυπανι ,μετα αγορασα ενα χειροκινητο τρυπανι αυτο που γυρναγες τον τροχο ,και μετα με ψαλιδι λαμαρινας ανοιγα τις τρυπες  για τα οργανα,για τους ηλεκτρολυτικους και τις βασεις των λυχνιων επεφτε και πολυ λίμα,αφου σκεφτομαι τωρα που εχουμε ολα τα εργαλεια,τι μερακι και τι αγαπη ειχαμε για αυτα που καναμε  τοτε με πρωτογονα μεσα και υπομονη .

Μια φωτο και απο την γέφυρα

----------


## thanos_x

> Mπράβο βρέ φίλε Θάνο,μας εχεις κανει και ξαναθυμηθηκαμε τα νεανικα μας χρονια ,δεν πιστευα οταν ειδα οτι εχουμε την ιδια γέφυρα SML ,την ειχα αγορασει απο τον Κατουμα το 1982 .Τι να πω και εγω με τον ιδιο τροπο ανοιγα τρυπες και με σουβλί ,γιατι δεν ειχα τρυπανι ,μετα αγορασα ενα χειροκινητο τρυπανι αυτο που γυρναγες τον τροχο ,και μετα με ψαλιδι λαμαρινας ανοιγα τις τρυπες  για τα οργανα,για τους ηλεκτρολυτικους και τις βασεις των λυχνιων επεφτε και πολυ λίμα,αφου σκεφτομαι τωρα που εχουμε ολα τα εργαλεια,τι μερακι και τι αγαπη ειχαμε για αυτα που καναμε  τοτε με πρωτογονα μεσα και υπομονη .
> 
> Μια φωτο και απο την γέφυρα



Δημήτρη από αυτές τις θρυλικές γεφυρούλες εχω δύο...
Ούτε που θυμάμαι από ποιο μαγαζί τις είχα αγοράσει...
Με όλες αυτές τις φωτογραφίες και τις συζητήσεις έχει αρχίσει και μου λείπει πολύ εκείνη η εποχή...
Μήπως επειδή μας θυμίζουν και κάτι από πρώτη νιότη μας... δεν ξέρω... ίσως μπροστά στις σημερινές συνθήκες, εκείνη η εποχή, φαντάζει πολύ "αθώα"...

----------


## itta-vitta

Εχουμε "φάει" τα χέρια μας με τις λίμες, με τα μαχαίρια και με άλλα όχι τόσο κατάλληλα εργαλεία για να ανοίγουμε τρύπες στα σασί. καποια στιγμή είχα βρει αλεζουάρ, γλύφανα όπως τα λέει η τεχνολογία των εργαλείων. Μετά από χρόνια (το 2000) βρήκα στον εβαυ συλλογή κοπτικά σε πολύ καλή τιμή. Πουλούσε παλιά ο ποπ αλλά ηταν ακριβά. 5.000 δρχ/1 τεμ, το μέγεθος για βάση οκταλ.

----------


## 744

HB είσαι από Θεσσαλονίκη?

Κάτι μου θυμίζει από FM.

Αχχ εποχές... Μπουμπουνίζανε τα.... BD139 στα 90 Volt!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> HB είσαι από Θεσσαλονίκη?
> 
> Κάτι μου θυμίζει από FM.
> 
> Αχχ εποχές... Μπουμπουνίζανε τα.... BD139 στα 90 Volt!!!



μήπως ήθελες να πεις 9ν και έγραψες 90ν ?
τουλαχιστον το PDF του BD139 λεει αλλα πράγματα 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...fa3reo8uky.pdf

----------


## SV1EDG

> Μαριε γιατι να μην το φτειαξης; δεν εχεις τον χρονο τον τροπο η τα οργανα;
> Αντε δειξε κατι και εσυ θελω να σε βαθμολογησω 
> Ετσι κι αλλοιως το φαι κι ο καφες τερμα τα κεφαλια μεσα, ριχτε το στις κατασκευες 
> Αντε και καλο χειμωνααα



Ελα,ντε.Προηγείται ο λαμπάτος των 10W,που θέλει μόνο καλωδίωση.Σκέφτομαι να στον δώσω εργολαβία? Τι λές?  :Biggrin:

----------


## 744

> μήπως ήθελες να πεις 9ν και έγραψες 90ν ?
> τουλαχιστον το PDF του BD139 λεει αλλα πράγματα 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...fa3reo8uky.pdf



Αγαπητέ Κώστα εκείνη την εποχή δεν υπήρχε internet και τα Data Sheets τα χρυσοπληρώναμε στα γνωστά μαγαζιά.

Ετσι η πράξη (ευτυχώς) μερικές φορές δεν επιβεβαίωνε τη θεωρία! Σωστά το έγραψα, ενενήντα βολτάκια για να φτάνει από κέντρο στην Κατερίνη με ένα απλό δίπολο!!!

Με 9 δεν έφτανες στον παρακάτω δρόμο...  :frown:

----------


## KOKAR

> Αγαπητέ Κώστα εκείνη την εποχή δεν υπήρχε internet και τα Data Sheets τα χρυσοπληρώναμε στα γνωστά μαγαζιά.
> 
> Ετσι η πράξη (ευτυχώς) μερικές φορές δεν επιβεβαίωνε τη θεωρία! Σωστά το έγραψα, ενενήντα βολτάκια για να φτάνει από κέντρο στην Κατερίνη με ένα απλό δίπολο!!!
> 
> Με 9 δεν έφτανες στον παρακάτω δρόμο...



Γιάννη μπορει το Ιντερνετ να μην υπήρχε αλλα υπήρχαν τα databook, θα μου πεις βέβαια οτι δεν υπηρχαν χρήματα για αυτα τα βιβλία αλλά και πάλι, όταν το τρανζιστορ
εχει MAX 80v και εσυ του "ρίχνεις" 90ν για πόση ώρα νομίζεις οτι μπορεί δουλεψει ?

----------


## itta-vitta

Το μπι-ντι με 30 βολτ γ@muςe και έδερνε σε μια μέτρια επαρχιακή πόλη. Τα 90 μου φαίνονται πολλά, δεν θα το τολμούσα, τότε. Τώρα με καμμιά μεγάλη ψύκτρα θηρίο, δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανε.
Κοπτικά για σασί εδώ: http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-PC-MANUAL...item53e162e62f
Βλέπω ότι ακρίβηναν. Πρίν από 10+ χρόνια τα είχα πάρει στη μισή τιμή. Είχα πάρει και δύο μεγάλα, μεταχειρισμένα σε καλή κατάσταση για όργανα. Δεν φέρνουν ακριβώς την τρύπα, αλλά με λίγο λιμάρισμα με μια ημιστρόγγυλη λίμα, γίνεται μια χαρά. Ευτυχώς το λιμάρισμα που χρειάζεται είναι λίγο. Τελικά δύσκολο να απαλλαγεί κανείς από τις λίμες.

----------


## 744

Μα νομίζω πως δεν έθεσα θέμα χρόνου. Αλλά αφού επιμένεις, το δεύτερο κύκλωμα που είχα κάνει πήγε τέλεια για ένα χρόνο έως ότου το βρήκε ο πατέρας μου με reverse engineering (ξεκίνησε από το καλώδιο που του φάνηκε ύποπτο και έφτασε στην κεραία...!) και το έκανε κόμπο μαζί με το δίπολο. Από εκεί και μετά δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω το ίδιο καλό ζευγάρι πομπού και κεραίας. Ασε που στην προσπάθειά μου να στήσω την νέα κεραία, έπεσα από ταράτσα και έσπασα το πόδι μου....

----------


## crown

θα συμφωνησω με το Γιαννη εγωεριχνα 80 στο κεφαλι απο ΑΝΩ ΤΟΥΜΠΑ  και ολοι οι φιλοι ερχοντουσαν στο σπιτι να  το
δουνε και δεν το πιστευαν....ακουγομουνΒΕΡΟΙΑ..ΤΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ,ΑΦΗΣΤΕΤΑ ΤΩΡΑ

----------


## 744

Τώρα βέβαια δεν θα το έκανα...

Τώρα είμαι Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός  και θα ξεκινούσα από τις προδιαγραφές, θα άφηνα και ένα περιθώριο 20% τουλάχιστον και θα τροφοδοτούσα γύρω στα 60-70 μάξιμουμ.

Άλλοι καιροί, άλλα έθιμα.

Μετά το έριξα στα PLL πάντα χαμηλής ισχύος για τέλεια σταθερότητα και καθαρότητα. Αλλη αίσθηση...

----------


## 744

> θα συμφωνησω με το Γιαννη εγωεριχνα 80 στο κεφαλι απο ΑΝΩ ΤΟΥΜΠΑ  και ολοι οι φιλοι ερχοντουσαν στο σπιτι να  το
> δουνε και δεν το πιστευαν....ακουγομουνΒΕΡΟΙΑ..ΤΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ,ΑΦΗΣΤΕΤΑ ΤΩΡΑ



Νομίζω ότι είχαμε μιλήσει τότε...

Tώρα πού είσαι? Θεσ ή Περαἰα? Κάπου Περαία είδα το logo σε ένα φορτηγάκι.

----------


## tsoba

> Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη και στους φίλους των λαμπάτων κατασκευών ειδικότερα!
> Μια κλασική κατασκευή χωρίς κάποια ιδιαίτερη καινοτομία, είναι ο πομπός αυτός που παρουσιάζω σε αυτό το τόπικ.
> Μια αυτοταλάντωτη 6146W στα FM  που έβγαλε περίπου 25 βατάκια... (με επιφύλαξη πάντα).
> Ο Μ/Τ τροφοδοσίας είναι 6,3V για τα νήματα και η υψηλή τάση είναι 350V ανορθωμένα.
> Ως φίλτρο  στην υψηλή χρησιμοποιήθηκε ένας μ/τ από λάμπα φθορίου.
> Στην διαμόρφωση χρησιμοποιήθηκε η κλασσική BB105.
> Το κουτί προέρχεται από μια άλλη απόπειρα κατασκευής "παντόφλας" (linear) για την μπάντα των CB με την ίδια λάμπα, γι αυτό και υπάρχει ένας κονέκτορας ακόμα, οπότε μην σας μπερδεύει... 
> Στην λογική της "ανακύκλωσης" μιας και η παντόφλα δεν "βγήκε" τελικά το μετέτρεψα σε πομπό FM.
> Η κατασκευή έγινε τέλη δεκαετίας 80..
> Μερικές φωτογραφίες εν λειτουργία με φορτίο μιας και κεραίες δεν υπάρχουν πλέον στην ταράτσα μου...



τι μου θυμισες ακομη κανω κατασκευες με λυχνιες απο το 1972 και οσο ζω θα κανω

----------

αθικτον (09-07-14)

----------


## crown

Γιαννη ναι ειμαι εδω και 20 χρονια στην περαια και εχω καταστημα με δορυφορικα και συστηματα ασφαλειαs.

----------


## danykas

Σχέδιο έχεις ανεβάσει? Θέλω να το φτιάξω..

----------


## danykas

Αν τα διαθεσεις καποια στιγμή και δεν τα έχεις δώσει με ενδιαφέρει.. ευχαριστω

----------


## danykas

καλησπέρα εχεις κάποιο σχέδιο δοκιμασμένο? ευχαριστώ.

----------

